# What is CMV?



## Luc

hi 
have posted to ask bout which clinics do donor sperm. just been reading some posts on this site and keep reading you need to be matched for cmv. what is that?

lucy


----------



## Alison0702

Lucy

Hope you're well.

When you go for donor insemination, they will mostly always test you for CMV. It is an infection of some kind (not exactly sure to be honest, without looking it up).

Some clinics won't allow you to use a CMV+ donor if you . You become +ve after getting the virus, but unless you have recently contracted it the infection is not active. Only if it is active is there any risk of a CMV- person becoming infected themselves. If you are -ve and catch it during pregnancy, it can affect the baby, but it is a tiny chance, and so many clinics want to cover themselves against the extremely minimal risk and therefore won't match a CMV- woman with a CMV+ donor. There aren't that many CMV- donors out there either.

I am CMV- and due to the fact that there are hardly any CMV- donors out there, my clinic has allowed me to use CMV+ sperm on Tuesday when I go for insemination.  This is the first time my clinic has done this, so I am quite proud of myself.It is a HFEA recommendation that you only use CMV- on a CMV- woman, but each clinic makes their own decision. 

I've copied a post I read a while ago for a bit more info for you
"From what I've been told, there is a difference between being CMV+ and having CMV in an active form - the stage at which it is infectious. There are 2 CMV tests (IgG and IgB), and I think (although I'm not 100% sure) that one shows whether the antibody is detected i.e. you are CMV+, and if you are, the other one shows whether or not it is active. If it's not active (and usually it is not), then it should be safe to use CMV+ sperm even if you are CMV-. Naturally though, many clinics are cautious, operating on the " better safe than sorry" principle. "

Anyway, hope this helps.
Alison
x


----------



## Luc

hi all

thanks so much for all your replies. its been really helpful, i know i would have spent ages on the internet trying to find out what you guys have told me. 

aweeze congratualtions on your bfp. am soo happy for you, havent heard from you for ages cos i stopped going in the chat room.

sorry but must dash dh tutting and waiting for me will be back soon when more time to post.

Lucy


----------



## Jayne

Going to make this topic sticky as it seems to be a question that crops up often  

Jayne x


----------



## Ipswichbabe

I have had 3 iuis with donor and only know am i being tested for it, why is that


----------



## allybee17

hiya i just thought I'd post here as I'm having ahuge problem with this blimming CMV I'm waiting to egg share at the lister I'm donating eggs!! but I've found out I'm CMV+ and have had to have 2 blood tests as it's been active!! my last test was 2 weeks ago and again it's still active so now have to wait for a 3rd test which will be on the 16th of march I'm so gutted other then that I'm ready to start my TX!!! I'm just hoping and praying that this CMV has gone to sleep so i can get on with everything. i think the worst thing about it is there is nothing you can do can't take and antibiotics to Stop it i just have to wait and see. the one thing I'm doing is eating lot's of fresh fruit and veg don't no if this is gonna help but I'm trying everything. if anyone has any advice about this please let me know I've posted on the egg share thread but as of yet no one can advice me beginning to think I'm the only lady this has happened too but as they say 3rd time lucky


----------



## florie

Hi i just wondered if anyone can answer my query......hope it doesn't sound too stupid!  

DH and i were tested for CMV two months ago and we are both negative.....we are now on the waiting list for donor eggs. We will get to the top of the list in roughly 8 weeks. SO what if we have contracted CMV in the meantime? Does it matter if a CMV neg egg is used in a positive person? OR do they repeat the blood test before embryo transfer? I am at CARE incase that makes a difference?! 

The only reason i ask is i have had a bad throat for a week and the clinic said CMV presents like a cold....so how would you know if you had It??!! Although i'm sure it isn't anything to do with CMV and i'm being paranoid  

Once again sorry if i sound a bit dippy!!   It is just such a worrying and confusing time!

Luv
Florie x


----------



## Fifebloke

Hi

There is no penalty for catching CMV after initial testing.  

Because of your negative test result, you will have been limited to CMV negative donors only (to ensure you can't possibly catch it as a result of donation).

Whether you catch it after testing will make no difference unless you contract it while you're pregnant.

Best wishes

David


----------



## honneybee

Hi there. I do not think it matters if a cmv neg person donates to a pos person  or a neg person. I think it only matters if you are the other way round. Not sure exactly but I think if you were pos you can only donate to a pos person.

Please correct me if I am wrong anyone? Very interested to find out.   

mitch
xx


----------



## florie

Hi everyone...

I was just reading this post and just wondered do clinics do this with donor eggs aswell? And does anyone know if it is correct that the risks are only if the CMV is active? Would love to know as much as possible, thanks 



Alison0702 said:


> Some clinics won't allow you to use a CMV+ donor if you . You become +ve after getting the virus, but unless you have recently contracted it the infection is not active. Only if it is active is there any risk of a CMV- person becoming infected themselves. If you are -ve and catch it during pregnancy, it can affect the baby, but it is a tiny chance, and so many clinics want to cover themselves against the extremely minimal risk and therefore won't match a CMV- woman with a CMV+ donor. There aren't that many CMV- donors out there either.
> 
> I am CMV- and due to the fact that there are hardly any CMV- donors out there, my clinic has allowed me to use CMV+ sperm on Tuesday when I go for insemination. This is the first time my clinic has done this, so I am quite proud of myself.It is a HFEA recommendation that you only use CMV- on a CMV- woman, but each clinic makes their own decision.
> 
> I've copied a post I read a while ago for a bit more info for you
> "From what I've been told, there is a difference between being CMV+ and having CMV in an active form - the stage at which it is infectious. There are 2 CMV tests (IgG and IgB), and I think (although I'm not 100% sure) that one shows whether the antibody is detected i.e. you are CMV+, and if you are, the other one shows whether or not it is active. If it's not active (and usually it is not), then it should be safe to use CMV+ sperm even if you are CMV-. Naturally though, many clinics are cautious, operating on the " better safe than sorry" principle. "


Thanks 
Florie x


----------



## dreamweaver

Here is what my consultant from the Institute Marques in Barcelona says re CMV:

"We don't check the CMV status of either the egg donors or the recipients as we have found no evidence that the egg can transmit CMV. This is not true of sperm donation so we do check the CMV status of our sperm donors.

Quite honestly, in the light of this, we do not really understand why clinics in the UK continue to match patients for their CMV status, and we have not been able to find any medical colleagues (or others) who can explain it to us.

If you know anyone who can, please tell us!"

Also - Ruth from Ceram says you have more chance of catching it by walking out of your front door.  Bourne Hall also say that they only cross match for this because the HFEA say they have to - otherwise they wouldn't bother.

Just thought this might be useful info for people looking at this thread.

Emilienne


----------



## charlottesweb

Emilienne

You are brilliant!  

I am currently posting on the Czech Republic thread about cmv as I got my cmv status results today - I'm negative. After an intial "oh my god, that's terrible news" I sat and thought about it and decided to do some research. There is so much inconsistency between clinic recommendations and advice given. My clinic, Reprofit, has said that testing of my cmv status was optional and I have now emailed them to get their view on cmv and whether they also see a risk with sperm donors.

I don't imagine we'll get a definitive answer - just a lot of opposing opinions - but I still want to make decisions based on as much info as possible.

Thanks

Catherine
x


----------



## Sajane

I am currently going throught the process of being an altruistic egg donor (first time) and while i was been screened this is the only one that proved to be positive and at the time active, i had a few blood tests and even a urine test before it was ok to proceed.  

I have now being matched to two receipients and am really excitied about the rest of the treatment, althought very nervous that i will be having a general anaesthetic when they harvest the eggs, as i've not had one before 

But it will all be worth it


----------



## Loui123

Sajane - you are a wonderful lady to be an altruistic donor. The world needs more amazing ladies like you. Thank you for donating your eggs to ladies like me.

With love and best wishes,

Loui xxx


----------



## kittyblue

my result said      **reactive**      

does that mean ive got cmv or not??


----------



## kittyblue

Sorry, forgot to reply to this.  Yes thank you aweeze.  I checked with my GP who had to ring the clinic test centre as she was unsure too.
I have had cmv in the past but it is not currently active  and I have antibodies to it.
So dont know which donor Ill be given,  personally i dont think it makes much difference if anything they should give me the cmv- one.
my counselling and planning appointment are next week (finally) so Ill find out then.


----------



## jess p

It is frustrating - Bourn Hall told me if I was CMV+ they would find me an egg donor immediately as they have a surplus but v v few CMV- donors - you guessed it, I was CMV- so off to Athens instead!

Jess x


----------



## ClaryRose

I think you may find CMV isn't even checked ifyou are a donor or recipient if you go abroad for treatment so this must be of a concern to those going abroad.  Iunderstand CMV+ carries a higher risk of miscarriage and baby abnormalities.  So why don'tmany of the other overseas clinics test for it?  Alsobegs the questions, what else is not tested for overseas.


----------



## Loui123

hi - just to add my two pennies worth. At my clininc in Barcelona (IM) they only check potential sperm donors for cmv - they do not believe there is enough evidence to suggest the cmv virus is passed from egg donor to recipient - but they do believe it can be passed on through sperm.

Loui


----------



## Pamela39

I am hoping to have IVF with a known donor later this year and have arranged for the CMV tests for us both. Will my DP also have to have the test?

Thanks

Pam x


----------



## Loui123

Hi Pam - there is no need for DP to have the test. It is just to see whether your donor could pass on the virus to you. 

Loui


----------



## Pamela39

Thanks Loui - great to hear its one less test to worry about

Cheers

Pam


----------



## Be Lucky

Hi just adding that told at care that im cmv- and if my dh turns out 2b cmv+ i can have a cmv+ donor as i will hav developed immunity 2 it thru him.berniex


----------



## Jane D

My Spanish clinic tests for CMV for egg donor and recipient.  Don't know about sperm.  I have a lot of faith in  the clinic as my UK clinic would not endorse and share care with them if there was a shred of doubt about their standards of screening and general conduct.

Jane


----------



## LabLover

Just to add my twopennorth as I can't resist.

We found out that we are both CMV neg and were devastatated as it meant a longer wait. Then we started to research and we are glad we did.

The HFEA cannot give any evidence that CMV passes from donor to recipient. Not one shred. Yet they persist in this ridiculous guideline of matching CMV neg donor to recipient. Some clinics respect the guideline and some will waive it if you write them a letter and tell them that you give "informed consent" to them using a CMV pos donor for you.

I think Loui's post about what IM Barcelona consultant said about CMV on the previous page is telling:



> "We don't check the CMV status of either the egg donors or the recipients as we have found no evidence that the egg can transmit CMV. This is not true of sperm donation so we do check the CMV status of our sperm donors.
> 
> Quite honestly, in the light of this, we do not really understand why clinics in the UK continue to match patients for their CMV status, and we have not been able to find any medical colleagues (or others) who can explain it to us.
> 
> If you know anyone who can, please tell us!"


What pisses me off is that the HFEA cannot explain it either. We spoke to 3 peopel at the HFEA, none of whom came up with any sort of explanation or evidence of CMV passing from egg donor to recipient or even any evidence to suggest it _might_ be possible. Nor could our research on t'internet explain. The blasted HFEA, again charging us money to stop us from having babies - gits.

Best stop now before I rant about the HFEA.......


----------

